# TBI HDSS tweeters--reviewed



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

OK, this will not be the most eloquent review, but it is straight to the point....
These replaced Canton T-25 tweeters....For those not in the know, they are metal done on a soft(fabric) surround---very mellow for a hard dome...
Ok, so my initial feelings were these appeared very bright, almost harsh--keep in mind i'm running them off axis in my A-pillars, and no where near aimed at glass. But, upon break in, they really started to shine. I'm at the point where i hear them revealing detail i haven't heard in some time. They react close to metal domes i've heard over the years, but without the harshness, and they have an inherent smoothness at higher frequencies thats hard to explain. The more material i play through them, the more i like them, and with very little fatigue. All my Jennifer Warnes, Clair Marlo, and Rippingtons sound alive again. I'm sorry i didn't audition them sooner. They don't have quite the punch or sheer volume of the QTD-25 i was using in my Quart setup, but its not far off. And sounds better IMO, but i'm a soft dome fan. If you like soft dome tweeters, but are put off by losing some higher end detail, or love hard domes but don't like their harshness(not all mind you) This is a good bet to try. I'm running them at 3k btw, and they sound great. I've played with them lower and they sound good, but my sound stage is highest and centered better at that freq. Try them, you won't be sorry....


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Harsh/bright tends to be a frequency response issue. Sometimes its because you're used to something different, sometimes simply a need for better balancing between the woofer/tweeter or the need for some EQing. I've found these tweeters to be very flat in response, even when set very off-axis. A person may not be used to this initially coming from another set. Since they have good dispersion, I would venture to guess reflections may become worse too, not so much a matter of where they're pointing but rather proximity to nearby surfaces.

I too felt the top end to be slightly smoothed off. The frequency response extends well, but it's a little smoothed over up high, not becoming sluggish/sloppy though.


----------

